# Burnout Paradise Group



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

guy, i've started a 'social group' for BP,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/group.php?groupid=14

i've spent all day online trying to do some freeburn challengers....

people just keep ferking about on me, and never get thru to completing a challenge.....

so hopefully, getting a bit of a group together will allow me, and others, to get the challenges done without too much hassle.....

:thumb:


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

Stick me down mate - I'm jonny157 on psn, trying to complete the freeburn challenges to get 101% completion, let me know what your ID is mate :thumb:


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Add me Wahzy!


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

add your id's in the group :thumb:


----------

